# Welche Pflanzen sind das?



## Erin (1. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben,

hat zufällig jemand eine Idee welche Pflanzen das sind? Beide habe ich dem Zulauf an unserem Mühlbach entnommen...bei der zweiten wurde schon auf Gauklerblume getippt.


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall keine Gauklerblume.
Das erste könnte ne Segge sein. Beim zweiten hätte ich gerne ein besseres Foto.


----------



## Erin (1. Sep. 2016)

Danke Christine...Segge muss ich erstmal googeln, habe ich noch nie gehört.
Ich krabbel morgen mal ins Gebüsch beim Bach, meine haben durch die Sonne der letzten Tage etwasgelitten, da bekomme ich bestimmt kein besseres Foto hin.


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2016)

Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, woran  mich das zweite erinnert: an ein __ tränendes Herz. Oder auch an __ Mädesüß.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2016)

(Beitrag gekürzt, da Auszug aus einem anderen themenfremden...)

Da Du die Pflanzenfotos noch mal gepostet hast, und keiner Deine Frage nach der Art beantwortet hat, tippe ich auf __ Baldrian (Gauklerblume auf keinen Fall). Der verträgt nasse Füße, bleibt nur die Frage, ob auch Frost.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Sep. 2016)

__ Baldrian würde zwar Frost vertragen, aber er isses eher nicht, die Blätter von Baldrian sind lanzettlich und gefiedert. Blüten wären hilfreich. 
@Erin , wenn du nochmal an den Fundort gehst, kannst du schauen, ob's da auch blühende Exemplare gibt? Und nach Minze hat's nicht zufällig gerochen beim ausgraben? (Das letzte Foto sieht mir beinah danach aus)


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben,

ich werde auf jeden Fall Ausschau halten und schnuppern, aber Minze sieht, meine ich, anders aus. __ Mädesüß ist schon ganz ähnlich, aber triffts auch noch nicht so ganz, ebenso wie __ Baldrian. __ Tränendes Herz wäre mir definitiv aufgefallen. 
Die Pflanzen standen beide im schlammigen Grund, von Wasser umspült. Ich schaue mal, ob ich heute bessere Fotos hinbekomme. Die zweite scheint's auf jeden Fall nicht besonders sonnig zu mögen.
Segge könnte aber gut passen, da gibt's ja anscheinend auch mehrere Sorten.
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2016)

Warte mal bis die __ Knoblauchkröte oder Kuni wieder auftauchen. Die haben bestimmt die Lösung im Gepäck.

(Ich habe auch nur geschrieben "es erinnert mich". Es erinnert mich auch an Liebstöckel. Aber ich würde nicht soweit gehen, zu sagen, es sei Liebstöckel  Wenn Frank endlich schreibt, was es ist, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich vor die Stirn hauen...ich weiß nämlich, dass ich es kenne...)


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Hat ich mir auch so gedacht 
Vielleicht helfen die neuen Fotos 
Die Entnahmestelle von oben...
  

So siehts dann unten aus...

      

Und mal einzeln, eine kleine Pflanze und eine etwas größere...

  

Und nochmal an einer ganz anderen Stelle, das ist es schon so 1 m hoch...

  

Dort habe ich auch Minze gefunden, die blüht gerade Kann man die eigentlich auch direkt ins Wasser pflanzen? Dort steht sie ziemlich sumpfig.


----------



## MarkusP (2. Sep. 2016)

Das 2. dürfte Berula erecta (Aufrechter __ Merk) sein. Das 1. eine Carex Art (Blütenstand wäre da hilfreich).


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Yep, das ist es! Dankeschön 
Also eine Segge...hm, auf die Blüte müssen wir wohl bis zum nächsten Jahr warten, wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, blühen sie nur bis Juni 

Dann passt derStandort ja doch, das freut mich 

Nachtrag

Freu mich gerad nen Ast


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2016)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Berula erecta (Aufrechter __ Merk)


argh


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Nicht ärgern Christine


----------



## Limnos (3. Sep. 2016)

Hi

Ich stimme mit Markus P überein. Wenn die 2. Pflanze nach Mohrrübe riecht, ist es mit Sicherkeit die Bachberle oder der Aufrechte __ Merk. Die kann man auch einfach ohne zu pflanzen ins Wasser werfen. Bei der Segge tippe ich wegen der Größe der Blätter auf entweder Carex pendula oder Carex riparia. Es könnte aber auch eine Waldsimse (Scirpus sylvatica) oder Wurzelnde Simse (Scirpus radicans) sein. Ohne Blütenstand kann man da wenig sagen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Erin (3. Sep. 2016)

Oh...dann gehe ich nachher mal schnuppern  
Ich werde nochmal ein Bild posten, wenn sie mal blüht, ich denke aber, das dauert noch fast ein Jahr.
Danke!


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

die erste Pflanze ist sehr wahrscheinlich Wald-Simse (_Scirpus sylvaticus_). Die zweite wurde schon richtig als aufrechter __ Merk erkannt. Beides Arten, die für den Gartenteich zu stark wuchern.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

momentan hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn mal was wuchert  Die Simse/Segge ist ja im Topf, da mache ich mir nicht so die Sorgen, bei der anderen werde ich das mal im Blick behalten und sobald es zu viel wird, wird gleich etwas unternommen. Zum Glück lassen die sich sehr leicht rausziehen und der Platz zum Wachsen ist ja ohnehin begrenzt.
Danke!


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2016)

Hi

__ Seggen können ein sehr dichtes Rhizomgeflecht oder einen Horst bilden. Auch samen sie leicht aus. Man sollte sie wirklich im Auge behalten. Aus zu reiße sind sie gar nicht so leicht


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Moin Wolfgang,

Im Topf auch? An der Stelle ist kein Substrat...werde das auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten. Danke!


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Die Segge/Simse blüht jetzt...das Foto entstand allerdings noch vor dem Hochwasser...

 

nach Sichtung bei Tante Google scheint es tatsächlich Kunis Waldsimse zu sein


----------



## Limnos (7. Juni 2017)

Hi

kann ich bestätigen: es ist die Waldsimse Scirpus silvestris. Die ähnliche Scirpus radicans hätte einblütige Ährchen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Erin (7. Juni 2017)

Moin,

Danke Wolfgang  Bisher wuchert sie übrigens nicht sonderlich, sondern bleibt brav in ihrem Topf.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Juni 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Im Topf auch? An der Stelle ist kein Substrat..


Topf und kein Substrat ist denen grad wurscht.
Als wir das Haus mit dem Teich übernommen hatten und im zweiten oder dritten Sommer mal anfingen, die __ Seggen einzudämmen, hatten sie ihr dichtes Wurzelgeflecht schon lange über die Betonbrüstung wo sie ursprünglich gestanden hatten, ins tiefe Wasser geschwungen. Dem war nur mit zwei Tagen Arbeit, Grabgabel und Säge beizukommen. Wie lange sie aber dafür gebraucht hatten, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Und das war nur ein Teilabschnitt, am anderen Ende des Ufers hatten sie gar ein undurchdringliches Geflecht aus Wurzeln, Kies und Pflanzkörben geschaffen, in dem sie sich ihr Substrat selbst schufen, weil sich da natürlich jede Menge Flugstaub, Laub etc. sammelt und richtig Humus bildet.

Das ist jetzt ein Extrembeispiel, und auch diversen Baufehlern geschuldet, aber Seggen sind denke ich schon ein sehr ernstzunehmender Faktor für beginnende Verlandung.


----------

